# Help please I'm new to this



## summer3 (May 22, 2013)

I'm completely new to thyroid conditions and this is my first thyroid testing ever. I'd love some opinions on my test results:

TSH: 3.39
Free T3: 2.8
Free T4: 0.8
Reverse T3: 180
Thyroid Peroxidase: 18

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi & welcome! Do you have the ranges for your lab work?


----------



## summer3 (May 22, 2013)

Yes.

For the TSH the range was 0.4-3.80
Free T4 0.9-1.7 so that was flagged as low
Free T3 2.0-4.4
Thyroid Peroxidase 0-33.9

So the only thing flagged was the free T4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Both your free t4 and free t3 are low (and your TSH is creeping higher than most people would prefer).

What are your symptoms? If your doctor thinking about medicating you at all?


----------



## summer3 (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I have a ton of symptoms but I also have Lyme and co-infections and the symptoms overlap. I'm on armour 30mg as of last weekend but I think I had a bad reaction to it (high fever, headache, exhaustion, extreme body aches and sore throat).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to say with the other issues...but it is entirely possible that you are one of those people who can't tolerate Armour (I believe I am as well!).


----------



## summer3 (May 22, 2013)

So would you say the test results lean toward hypothyroid though? It's hard for me to tell. I know there is some controversy over the ranges in hypothyroidism (similar to the controversy over long-term treatment for Lyme).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

summer3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> For the TSH the range was 0.4-3.80
> Free T4 0.9-1.7 so that was flagged as low
> ...




Both the FREES are very very low. You cannot be feeling very well at all!

Here is some information which may come in handy...................

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Are you on thyroid medication? If not, your doctor should be amenable to it. Also, an ultra-sound of the thyroid could be a wise move.


----------



## summer3 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you. I started Armour last weekend @ 30mg/day but I think I might have had a bad reaction to it (or it could have been my Lyme symptoms acting up). I'm still on it though.


----------

